# Caution on Charlie Jade SP



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I set the SP for new shows only, and it doesn't pick up next Friday's ep. When I set for new and repeats, it does. Must be flawed guide data?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

It's a 2005 show (from Canada), and the Guide Data reflects that.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

There seems to be no repeat episodes showing so getting duplicates is not a problem.


----------



## Vendikarr (Feb 24, 2004)

Effective June 20, Sci Fi Channel has moved Charlie Jade from Fridays to Tuesday at 3:00 A.M.

Just thought I'd let everyone know before they start looking for it tomorrow.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

It was not on my Tivo guide anywhere. I guess I will look for it when I get home.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Vendikarr said:


> Effective June 20, Sci Fi Channel has moved Charlie Jade from Fridays to Tuesday at 3:00 A.M.


My wife says that's like a cat covering its poo.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Doesn't matter to me. I finally got around to watching the second episode - just finished it in fact, and it was even more un-interesting than the first. I had high hopes for this one, but I find it unwatchable.


----------



## pkscout (Jan 11, 2003)

My SP is picking up the 3am epsiodes as new, so either the guide data has been updated or there is some regional issue.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Mine also. I guess I will watch this until it dies.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

This is a bit different approach from what BBC America did with MI-5; they broadcast the first four episodes of Season 4, and then canceled it (even though the remaining six episodes have been produced and presented in the UK).


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

pkscout said:


> My SP is picking up the 3am epsiodes as new, so either the guide data has been updated or there is some regional issue.


SciFi is a national channel. There are no regional versions. Even "SciFiWest" has exactly the same schedule, except things air three hours later.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

The regional issue could be how and when Tivo updates the schedule on his/her particular Tivo machine.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

TiVo doesn't push updates. Each TiVo pulls updates.


----------

